# 2012 Midwest Haunters Comvention walkthrough video #1



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Nice! So much to look at. I was able to pick out some vendor websites to check out. Creepy Collection Props had some great stuff. THanks for posting this!


----------

